
The Most Productive Meetings Have Fewer Than 8 People - sharjeelsayed
https://hbr.org/2018/06/the-most-productive-meetings-have-fewer-than-8-people
======
jwbwater
I came to this same conclusion while working at Intel in the late 90s. To
Intel's credit every incoming employee had to take a class on effective
meetings which covered having an agenda and a clear purpose for the meeting,
but I don't remember a suggested limit on headcount. My personal experience
was that once a meeting gets to 8 people it either became a lecture with one
person doing all the talking or it was effectively a smaller meeting with
several attendees just waiting for it to end.

------
jamessantiago
Looks like Jeff Bezos was on to something about that "Two Pizza Rule"[0]

[0] [http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-two-pizza-rule-
for...](http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-two-pizza-rule-for-
productive-meetings-2013-10)

------
mkempe
Similarly, optimal military squads have 8 people.

